# home made deer food,



## CTBloodBro (Jul 7, 2010)

I think youd do better with straight corn and molasses. Or just corn ive tried C'mere deer and waste of money, put it next to corn and they never even touched the stuff. Id be willing to try some again but i wouldnt pay to use it.


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

I heard the expression..C'mere deer Good bye money!


----------



## Mossy517 (May 6, 2003)

I have had good luck with "buck Grub" made by the folks that make acorn rage. I have had it out in a pile beside corn and they never touch the corn till the grub was gone. I was very surprised by that because the bag of stuff that I had was in my basement open for two years, i was trying to get rid of it.....


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

I saw a thread on another forum where some people are using grape kool-aid, powdered sugar, and a few other ingredients.


----------



## TheHuntingMedic (Aug 30, 2010)

Going to have a lot of diabetic deer running around there!


----------



## kpresley84 (Nov 7, 2007)

we use grape kool aid for hog hunting....we dig a small hole and pour it in the hole and cover it up, and the hogs root it up to get to the kool aid...we also soak corn in grape kool aid for about a week and put it out....i am going to try it for deer hunting this year, but i am just going to mix it with my corn....


----------



## jersey hunter (Dec 19, 2003)

i never had luck with the Cmere deer powder...alot of luck with the Cmere block though.....


----------



## Dodge26 (Aug 11, 2010)

Mossy517 said:


> I have had good luck with "buck Grub" made by the folks that make acorn rage. I have had it out in a pile beside corn and they never touch the corn till the grub was gone. I was very surprised by that because the bag of stuff that I had was in my basement open for two years, i was trying to get rid of it.....


 I have also had good luck with Buck Grub. Works good i think


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I had good luck with 50lbs of soybean meal (rice meal also works), 1/2 lb of sugar, and 3 caps of vanilla extract. I mixed the dry stuff, dumped it on the ground, then poured the liquid on top.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

cmere deer

i did a test area last year as we cant hunt with bait here in michigan.I watched deer 3-5 ft from areas sprayed with cmere deer never touch it.wrote to the compnay with the results and was told they would get back with me. well its a year latter and never herd back.I tested it out ,and even though we cant hunt with it,i was not impressed with it at all in our area.


----------



## gibersonnator (May 21, 2009)

ive been using primos new swamp donkey this year and the deer love it.


----------



## JRC24 (Jul 24, 2007)

The best way I have seen to use the CMere Deer is to find an old stump, not pine, and put the liquid on to it. Do it when it's dry so it will soak it up, and reapply. This also works with the small blocks of apple or persimmon, but it takes a little rain to get them soaked in. The deer will eat the stump.


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

deer man said:


> cmere deer
> 
> i did a test area last year as we cant hunt with bait here in michigan.I watched deer 3-5 ft from areas sprayed with cmere deer never touch it.wrote to the compnay with the results and was told they would get back with me. well its a year latter and never herd back.I tested it out ,and even though we cant hunt with it,i was not impressed with it at all in our area.


Thats what my brother in law did he had a small plot and he sprayed everything in that little are down with it and he didnt see a deer there for a long period of time. I think corn is the best attractant also heard putting salt on stumps is good.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Plain old shelled corn. About as homemade as you can get and deer like it as well as anything I know besides acorns.


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

We use corn, but also alfalfa hay. They love the stuff. They are hitting it right now, but ignoring the corn.


----------



## yost44 (Feb 21, 2010)

I was thinking about doing corn, acorns that i gathered, peanut butter (chunky) mixing it all together and rubbing it all over a stump or something


----------



## FORCE43 (Feb 20, 2009)

I had a trail cam that was just getting pics of ***** & tree rats so for the heck of it I put some Motts applejuice in a spray bottle. I sprayed the ground & some trees & got 157 pics of deer the next 2 days (not 157 diff. deer) but the applejuice brought them in . After it rained no more deer so when I go out hunting I'm going to bring a spray bottle with applejuice or cider in it to bring them in!


----------



## crazycharger (Sep 14, 2010)

these are some good ideas on how to get deer to frequent the area covered by my trail camera. Around me there is plenty of corn and beans that are not harvested until late in the bow season or into gun season. i need to do something different to get them near the camera where i can get an idea what is around that area!


----------



## Peeping Tom (Aug 9, 2010)

I talked to an old Amish fella that was building my shed, we got to talking about deer hunting and he told me that because of their lack of hunting time in the schedules the Amish have come up with many tricks to get the deer in. Most of them were ones mentioned here or other that I have heard before but the one that was new to me and really works is the salt lick trick. Now this won't be good this year because its too late but he told me to go out to my stand area in April / May, dig a trench about a foot deep and 3 foot long and dump a bag of salt pellets in the hole. By the time hunting season rolls around the salt has begun to fester out of the ground and the deer are killing it! Works for me and I don't feel I'm just throwing bait down and hoping for some deer to find it.


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

Add salt and beef minerals together 50/50 makes a great mineral lick. Also is great for antler growth early in the year.


----------



## Vermont Woods (Aug 27, 2010)

feeding deer that stuff during the season here in Vermont is illegal... They frown upon it, and call it "baiting" So I have never touched the stuff, not worth the fine.... But up at camp my family uses apples TONS of apples.... We go up there with huge bags and spread them all around where our trail cams are located.... This is BEFORE the season starts so it IS LEGAL...


----------



## Vermont Woods (Aug 27, 2010)

c'mere deer would be legal before the season starts also but I have just never tried it.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Had an old longbow hunter (I think he was almost 70) tell me to try vanilla extract in a spray bottle. He said it would bring the deer in "on a string". Never tried it, but might this year.


Maybe the Cmere Deer users should put the stuff out where you dont want the deer to be.


----------



## crazycharger (Sep 14, 2010)

when i comes to spraying some juice around the area i want deer to frequent which is better to use, cider or 100% juice???


----------



## Bran8484 (Aug 31, 2010)

Never tried it just saw it the other day


----------



## Deer Hunting Do (Sep 3, 2010)

I've used a lot of stuff over the years to attract deer.

Bananas
Apples
Peanut Butter (one of the best)
Syrup
Powdered Sugar
Brown Sugar
Honey
Corn
Soybeans

Another favorite is sweet feed from the feed store. Probably as good as anything. Get the kind with the most molasses. Sweet feed is crushed corn, oats and alfalfa pellets covered with molasses. Once they start eating it, they quickly become addicted.


----------



## mountaindewdude (Apr 27, 2009)

I've heard of alot of the stuff listed above...and they all seem to work. for the past few years, i've used cracked sweet corn and molasses. i'll put the 16oz. of molasses into a bucket and just add the cracked sweet corn until i get a thin coating of molasses on the sweet corn. i guess it's all personal preference.

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Slingin em (Aug 19, 2010)

I got some Cmere Deer last year and put it beside the corn. I sprinkled the Cmere deer on a old log. I came back the next day and there was a TON of activity around both. At one end the basically ate the crap outta the log and all the corn was gone as usual.


----------



## tlynch76 (Aug 24, 2010)

never had much luck with the c'mere deer, but a lot of luck with sweet feed. Anyone else have luck with sweet feed ? was told it was bad for there digestive system ? anyone hear about this or just B.S. from the archery store owner ?


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

what about Rice Brand? It looks just like C'meer Deer but 1/4 the cost and deer like it.


----------



## cabin fever (Nov 21, 2007)

Rubbing a couple of apples on trees and leaving the cores on the ground works great. You can all so try horse sweet feed, works great an is cheap about $12 a bag. They all so make deer feed in my area for $12 a bag.


----------



## Peeping Tom (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, I went to Tractor Supply to get some trailer parts yesterday and I can't believe how much deer feed they have stacked up! I'm in NY where its illegal to put bait out anytime of the year yet they have pallets full of Antler King deer food and something just called "Deer Food". Funny.


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

After seeing the results of lucky buck I have no need to try anything else


----------



## saskredneck (Jul 12, 2009)

my wifes cousin mixes peanutbutter with apple juice and puts it in a bucket hanging from a branch and pokes a small hole to let it drip


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

I use shelled corn, Carrots chopped up to get the sent out, Apples cut up in slices, Apple Juice or Carrot juice sprayed around on tree's and stumps for sent and also to helps cover your sent up, works great..


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

Cmere deer ought to change their name to cmere possum or cmere raccoon, as that is all I could get to come into it.


----------



## 1HoytRedneck (Sep 4, 2008)

Trail mix worked..it had raisins , dates , nuts , dried cheeries seen a lot of deer on cam for 2 days


----------



## rcs63586 (Sep 22, 2010)

one of my favorite things is seeing how many deer I can lure in front of my trail cams. I live in southeast Nebraska where the deer have thousands of acres of soybeans and corn to feed in. My mix has to be super attractive to work. Ive experimented with everything to get the right mix. What ive found is that keeping it simple is by far the best. I take a 5 gal bucket and mix shelled corn, acorns, mineral, and apples. I get the corn from a farmer, the apples from the tree in my backyard (i also have multiple neighbors who allow me to pick their apples), acorns from some white oak trees in my backyard, and mineral from the local barber (who also sells cattle feed). This mix is cheap, HIGHLY attractive all year, and requires very little work. Hope this helps!


----------



## kcarel (Jan 19, 2009)

kpresley84 said:


> we use grape kool aid ...


What do they call that, "obamagrub"? Careful there, they may end up getting registered to vote too if you feed it to them too much.


----------



## jigga (Nov 20, 2009)

kcarel said:


> What do they call that, "obamagrub"? Careful there, they may end up getting registered to vote too if you feed it to them too much.


now thats funny right there


----------



## SILVERFOX3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Don't the raccoons attack this along with the corn AND ACORNS,THEY SEEM TO EAT EVERYTHING.


----------



## Top30Archery (Oct 22, 2008)

C'Mere Deer is nothing but rice bran. I have had some real good luck and they are digging the ground up trying to get to it. I coat the corn with it. I have 680 pics in three day on 5 min delay. Ate 250 lbs of corn and the rice bran coated over the top. Also I have been using Strawberry Jello over corn as well at 68 cents a box from my Dollar Store it is well worth it, and I dump out three to four boxes per feeding over the corn. I was told they will come to anything that smells sweet.


----------



## Rem2002 (Feb 16, 2012)

Last year I used Fatal Attraction all season. They have a feed and a mineral product. I set up a mineral site just outside of the bedding area and used the feed by my stands. It created a lot of activity.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Peeping Tom said:


> ....he told me to go out to my stand area in April / May, dig a trench about a foot deep and 3 foot long and dump a bag of salt pellets in the hole. By the time...


I would add to this have a few gallons (10+) of water to add immediately so the pellets dissolve into the earth. Deer will eat 'em like candy, though I doubt it is healthy for them in that concentration. The timing IS IMPORTANT. Many states, you may not hunt over a mineral/salt block.


----------



## SouthernRedneck (Sep 6, 2010)

I've had really good luck with Rice Bran... And of course corn. I havent had any luck at all with C'mere Deer and my personal opinion of the stuff is its nothin but garbage and a waste of money! I also didnt have any luck with Acorn Rage last year which sorta surprised me cuz a lot of people I know had good luck with it. I'm gonna give the Acorn Rage another chance or two before I mark that one off.


----------



## sgtbowhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

I use the sweet feed for deer too. I also have luck with the shelled corn when I'm using my gravity feeder. At some of my sites I put one of those pocket blocks out and after a few weeks they will take a few licks off of it after they have eaten their fill of corn. I have had good luck with buck jam too. I used the corn flavor and apple but the deer really liked the corn flavor. Smelled so good I actually licked a bit off of the cap and other than being super salty, it didn't taste half bad! lol


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I get myself a big bag of the CRYSTALIZED water softner salt, mix some powdered sugar with it and roll. Works great, $8, makes about 10 sites for a season. I stop giving it to them in august and dont hunt it.


----------



## pumpkineater (Apr 28, 2011)

I have used pumpkins , but now I use Grow the Bone . Here in Pa we r not allowed to use corn as it is called baiting we can use stuff that is an attractant . All the grow the bone bags say deer attractant, like acorn rage . If you put acorn rage out you are not baiting because the forest is full of acorns . But I love Grow the Bone .. 

2010 Diamond Black ice 
29"@70 lb
bling sling 
trophy taker dropzone 
trophy taker hitman sight 
shockblocker stab
CX terminator arrows
norway fusion fletching
Grow The Bone Mineral Prostaffer
Haerd On The Trail Trophy Deer Lures. Prostaffer


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

I tried sweet feed one time, the deer didn't touch it, but after it layed there a while, it molded and grew the prettiest patch of what I assume was rye grass you've ever seen. Then the deer ate the grass. Have used the salt tricks for years using both rock salt and the stuff for water softening, if done early before the season, works great. In the last year or 2 got lazy and just put out the "natural" rocks and they seem to work well too. One good thing about digging a hole and adding salt though, if done properly, it's not near as visible to other hunters on public land.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

pumpkineater said:


> I have used pumpkins , but now I use Grow the Bone . Here in Pa we r not allowed to use corn as it is called baiting we can use stuff that is an attractant . All the grow the bone bags say deer attractant, like acorn rage . If you put acorn rage out you are not baiting because the forest is full of acorns . But I love Grow the Bone ..


www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/document/1073871/page16_general_hunting_regulations_pdf

You better go back and look again cause your setting yourself up for a ticket. You are not aloud to use anything in pa that even SMELLS like food. Anything consumable outside of urine scents is considered bait in pa. Salt, Sugar, Grow The Bone, Acorn Rage... BAIT



> Cultivated lands: It is unlawful to 1) hunt in unharvested buckwheat,
> corn, sorghum or soybean fields without permission from the owner or
> caretaker; 2) operate a motor vehicle on any cleared field or private property
> without the landowner’s permission; 3) block lanes to cultivated fields,
> ...


----------



## redoaks (Oct 12, 2011)

I see some of you are using water softener salt, is their another type at the feedstore also, or is the water softener just as good as anything else... I guess what I am asking is when i go to the feed store, what do I look for as far as salt

Sorry my question mark key is broken.


----------

